# sites near to north London ???



## DAVESMIFF (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi, Don't know if this has been asked before but my son is staying in the van, in Milton Keynes. He has asked if i can find a site nearer to London for tues and wed night. (mush be mad this weather )

does anyone know of a site. I have rung Lee Valley and Crystal Palace isn't open til 9 in the morning. He doesn't really want to wild camp. He wants to travel into the city by public transport so that would be an advantage.... 

I'm not asking too much am I .........

help would be appreciated

Thanks dave


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Caravan Club site at Wyatt's Covert

North of london, easy to get to

Good connections to public transport


----------

